# 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist



## Walstipper (7. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich mich das zweite mal an eine Rolle mit WS wage, läuft diese danach genau gleich schlecht, wie wenn ich mit Sand/Kleber/Knete... anstatt Fett/Öl hantiert hätte. Dabai habe ich das zweite mal, bei der Technium Fb1000, eigentlich kaum was gemacht, Rad raus, etwas Fett auf die Räder, Shimano-Öl auf die Lager, Rad wieder rein (ich hab da sonst garnichts rausgeschrabt!), und zack läuft das Teil wie Hund. Bei der Red Arc 10400 haargenau das gleiche Syndrom.

Gibt es da irgendein Intervall oder Ähnliches, zusammenhängend mit dem WS, das man beim Wiedereinsetzen des Rads beachten muss ;+ . Ich kann mir das garnicht erklären :v .....


----------



## heinzrch (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

naja, es sollte zumindest mal der Deckel runtergeschraubt werden, um das alte Fett bzw. den Abrieb zu entfernen, bevor die Rolle neu gefettet wird. Außerdem lässt sich das Fett dann zielgerichteter auf die zu schmierenden Stellen (Tellerrad, Achse) aufbringen.
Das Reinigen lässt sich übrigens vorzüglich mit Bremsenreiniger aus dem Autozubehör rausspülen.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Martin.
Ich habe selbst schon Einige Shimanos bis "kurz vor EX" gefischt.
Teilweise auch im Salzwasser.
Der Body braucht nicht auf.
Die Ölung und Fettung durch die Wartungsöffnung funktioniert prima.
Und ich hatte nie einen Getriebeschaden.
Nur irgendwann dieses Gefühl von ausgeleierten oder durchgenudelten Rollen.
Und dann müssen sie weg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne ältere Rolle, bei der sich alle Komponenten etwas eingelaufen haben, zerpflückst und sie dann nicht in der exakt gleichen Zahnradstellung zusammensetzt, wirst Du immer ine gewisse Geräuschentwicklung haben - bis sich die Räder wieder (aber diesmal mit noch mehr Spiel) eingelaufen haben


Richtig!
Und das hat mehrere Konsequenzen.
Wenn man nicht das genau passende Fett zum Nachschmieren hat, oder was besseres einfüllen und verwenden möchte, muss man die Rolle im *Neuzustand* (oder nach 2 maligem Probeangeln wonach man sich entschließt sie zu behalten) reinigen bzw. entfetten und dann neu fetten. Danach kann man einfach immer wieder was "nachkippen" bzw. einspritzen mit Spritze, Spray etc. Das macht Martin letztlich dann auch. 

Wenn man lange damit wartet und erst nach ersten sich anbahnenden Verschleißschäden #t damit anfängt - die aussetzende Schmierung erzeugt einen galoppierenden Verschleiß, hat man schon mal die meisten Chancen vertan und die Choose ziemlich versaut.
Gerade die Getriebestellung von Großrad und Ritzel sollte man dann markieren und so wieder zusammensetzen. Beim WS ist das schwierig.
Die Wormshafter von Ryobi/Spro oder auch Shimano reagieren einmal mit dem anspruchsvolleren WS und dann natürlich eingelaufen="leicht verschlissen" besonders zickig, hier braucht man dann auch ein besonders gut kleben+haftendes Fett, normale Leichtlaufsachen reichen nicht mehr. 
Das rote Penn-Fett scheint z.B. eine der wenigen fertig käuflichen Sachen zu sein. 

Und ansonsten (=Kind war im Brunnen) muß man möglichst sauber und exakt arbeiten, gut schmieren und dann ein paar Tage damit durchstehen, kräftig belasten und einlaufen, nach jeder Tour etwas injektiv nachschmieren, und dann kommt das auch wieder hin. Aber nur so. 
Wenn man weiss was das *richtige+passende* Schmiermittel ist und man genug von da hat, ist das wiederum kinderleicht.


----------



## Walstipper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Gerade die Getriebestellung von Großrad und Ritzel sollte man dann markieren und so wieder zusammensetzen. Beim WS ist das schwierig.



Also ich hab da vorher nichts kaputtgeangelt, die Shimano lief ein klein wenig scherer. Die Arc hat beim Ansitz kurz Wasser abbekommen wodurch Sand rein kam, die hab ich sofort auseinander gebaut. Bei der Shimano hab ich nur das Großrad heraus genommen, die beiden Lager darauf mit Shimano-Öl ein wenig geölt und auf das Großrad und den Rest (auch aufs WS!!) ohne altes Fett zu beseitigen ein wenig! neues fett drauf. So, dann die Lager wieder drauf, zu geschraubt, und schon läuft das wie sau. Ums klarzustellen, das läuft nicht nur schlecht, sondern wie wenn die Rolle voll mit Sandwasser wär. Immer wenn der Schlitten am WS zum Anschlag links/rechts kommt, hakt es, bevor sich die Richtung wieder ändert, so schwer läuft das.

Zur Stellung Großrad - Ritzel: Is das ritzel das Teil das auf dem WS rumfährt?


----------



## Wollebre (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

ja die Bastler, fummelt nur daran rum wovon ihr was versteht.
Erinnert mich so an die Spezialisten bei mir im Schützenverein bei denen der beste Matchabzug immer noch nicht gut genug ist,
dann kommt es wie es kommen muss:

                     gut - sehr gut - kaputt :q


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Hehe, zum Glück bin ich net der Einzige, der sich hier im Forum "outen" musste...! 

Ich raffs aber bei mir a noch immer net! Diesen Sommer erst in nur paar Stunden diesen "höchst komplizierten" G-Lader (vor dem so viele, auch sehr gute Schrauber Schiss haben) von meinem heisgeliebten Sommerauto komplett (ohne Anleitung) zerlegt und mit Teilen aus nem alten Lader wieder vervollständigt. Am nächsten Früh 400km auf ein Treffen gefahren und der Gute läuft immernoch und so eine dämliche 0815 Shimano-Rolle krieg ich nimma zam...! 

Aber eins weiß ich, ich hab draus gelernt. Zerlegen werd ich keine Rolle mehr, öffnen und Ölen/Fetten, ok. Aber rausgebaut wird aus so nem Ding nix mehr, des is ja peinlich! 

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Zur Stellung Großrad - Ritzel: Is das ritzel das Teil das auf dem WS rumfährt?


Großrad ist das wo die Kurbel rangeschraubt ist, das primär angetriebene.
Ritzel ist das Messingteil am Rotor.
Die WS-Welle ist lang durchgehend unten im Gehäuse und die Stationärrollenspulenachse reitet über einen kleinen angeschraubten Block mit einem kleinen Stahlfinger oder -nocken auf dem WS hin und her, das ganze durch zusätzliche Stangen oder Gleitbahnen geführt.


----------



## Walstipper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Ich finds toll wie mir unterstellt wird ich hätte "gefummelt" oder "zerlegt".Ich hab die Rolle aufgemacht, dann is das Großrad nunmal lose. Nur seltsam, wo das Zusammenbauen doch so schwer ist, das meine komplett zerlegte und wieder zusammengebaute Arc exakt gleich rotzt wie die Technium.

Wenn man bei WS-lern, die Zahnradstellung nicht ändern, das Großrad somit nicht rausnhemen darf, ist entfetten doch garnicht möglich, ohne die Schmiere des Kugellagers für das WS kaputt zu machen?. Würde man dennoch entfetten wollen, müsste man das Großrad bei geöffneter Rolle "draufhalten", und das dann paar mal durch den Eimer mit Bremsreiniger schwenken...|kopfkrat. Danach dann schön Großrad draufhalten und das neue Fett/Öl darunter fummeln? Oder alles genaustens markieren und dann Großrad raus?

Btw, in meinem Fall hab ich nun das (falsche) Fett (eventuell an falscher Stelle) in Verdacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Bzw. verschiedene Fette (ab Werk + deins) gemischt, das bringt meist keine Pluspunkte.

Eine gewisse Justage beim Zusammenschrauben ist auch nötig, angefangen bei den Unterleg+Distanzscheiben, den Schrauben und Stücken die man festschrauft was die Winkel betrifft, gerade der WS-Reiter, und dann schlussendlich die Gehäuseverschraubung, die Drehmomente. Bei alten Rollen hatte man 2-3mm Spiel, die man hinschieben musste, auch die neuen haben 0.5-1mm trotz fester Passungsnocken, da kann man auch einiges falsch hindrücken, und schon hat das nicht mehr schabefrei hin. Das ist letztlich Billigmechanik, auch eine TP oder Stella, nichts wirklich hochwertig verschraubtes mit Anschlägen und exakten geschliffenen Passungen.
Kann man schlecht erklären, manche habens im Gefühl wie es muss, können sich das vom Zerlegen alles merken, andere nicht.


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Ich gehöre zu denen, dies nicht "können" bzw vergessen sich die Position einer Feder vorher genau anzuschaun, oder mal kurz mit der Digi draufzuhalten. Dachte halt, wäre keine Kunst, die da dann später wieder rein zu machen...! Knallharter Fall von getäuscht!


----------



## NoSaint (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

So ähnlich gings mir ja mt der Aspire, ich musste die Rolle ganze 5 mal zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen bis es wieder einigermaßen funktioniert hat, anfangs war dann noch das neue Fett/Öl gemisch etwas fest, aber mittlerweile läuft se wieder recht gut. Aber nach der Erfahrung mach ich meine Rollen nie wieder auf, es sei denn es muss unbedingt notweing und ohne wenn und aber sein


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Martin.
> Ich habe selbst schon Einige Shimanos bis "kurz vor EX" gefischt.
> Teilweise auch im Salzwasser.
> Der Body braucht nicht auf.
> ...




Sone Erfahrung hab ich auch mit meinen Shimanorollen gemacht!


----------



## Khaane (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

....,,


----------



## Khaane (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Sone Erfahrung hab ich auch mit meinen Shimanorollen gemacht!



Ich dachte die Shimano-Rollen wären unzerstörbar und die besten Rollen der Welt......|rolleyes

Die haben doch das tolle XT7-Gehäuse zusammen mit dem unzerstörbaren Zinkgussgetriebe.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Auf jeden Fall sollte man "Mixturen" erstmal austesten, bevor man sie breit verwendet und empfiehlt. So ein Jahr wäre schon mal eine korrekte Zeit.

Ich habe eine bestimmte Schmiermischung seit 1995 im Gebrauch und noch was vom ersten Ansatz, das in zig Rollen im Einsatz und aus probiert, und da kann ich sagen: funzt! Tips wie das Rezept etwa aussehen müsste, hatte ich von verschiedenen Leuten bekommen und gelesen, nicht frei erfunden. Exakt mit den Zutaten ist es sicher, aber leider auch kein Allheilmittel für alle Getriebebauten.
Das muss lange nicht immer klappen, oft geht sowas auch in die Hose, wenn man zwei verschiedene Träger mischt, die sich gegenseitig stören und die Schmierwirkung mindern oder aufheben.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

@Khaane

Die Besten der Welt steht ja wohl nicht zur Debatte???

Das wäre wirklich albern.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

So nach und nach kommen hier ja schon einige Postings in Richtung "try &error" zusammen.
Nicht jeder ist bereit, sich hier zu outen!

Da möchte ich nicht wissen, wie viele Rollen der (über 60.000?) Boardies hier ein kaputtgepflegtes dasein im Keller führen. Oder defekte Rollen, die  man nur aus sentimentalen Gründen noch nicht der Mülltonne übergeben hat.
Wär doch echt schade, solche Schätzchen nicht mehr ans Wasser mitnehmen zu können, oder

Kennt nicht einer von Euch nen "Rollendoc"- einen, der Ahnung von Rollen hat und hobbymäßig friemelt?
-So einen muss es doch geben; Schließlich gibts ja auch Leute, die für ihr Leben gern puzzeln.

Eine Rolle ist halt ein 3D- Puzzle mit ein wenig Rollenöl dabei, oder?

Umsonst soll er´s ja auch nicht machen- Das Geld geb´ ich lieber einem versierten Techniker als das ich irgendwelche -teilweise Unglaubliche-Pauschalen an den Hersteller zahle und anschließend monatelang auf die Reparatur warte.


Bedarf müsste doch eigentlich vorhanden sein!?!
Oder bin ich der Einzige der so denkt?


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Ich kenn einen und zwar einen sehr Guten.
Ich such mal den Link.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de

Der hats drauf.


----------



## Alex.k (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Bohh übelster Sammler, der hat haufen Zeug, habe in die Galerie reingeschaut. Wenn er das nicht packt, hau das Ding weg


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Wow- ging ja fix!#6

Ich denk mal, daß Walstipper nun geholfen ist:m.

Danke für den Link.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Naja der ist hier schon ziemlich berühmt.
Wohnt 5 KM von mir und ist der Einzige den ich kenne, der mehr Rollen als Det hat.


----------



## serviola (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Cals Drag Grease ist ein auf Teflon basierendes Hochleistungsfett welches sehr gut haftet und vor allem schmiert. Könnt ihr übrigens auch auf die Carbon Bremsscheiben geben.

Ansonsten, Stationäre, ja da habe ich auch Respekt vor. 

Aber wat mut dat mut hin und wieder Mal. Unterschiedliche Fette nie-niemals mischen!! Auch der Genuss von zu viel Bremenreiniger beeinträchtig, ohne sorgfältigster Verflüchtigung, eine intakte Schmierung nachhaltig negativ!

Ahrrrrrrg, hätte man das wohl schon früher gewusst.
Also nochmals auseinander bauen und von vorne!


----------



## serviola (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Shimano-Rollen wären unzerstörbar und die besten Rollen der Welt......|rolleyes
> 
> Die haben doch das tolle XT7-Gehäuse zusammen mit dem unzerstörbaren Zinkgussgetriebe.......



Ehlender Lästerer:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Ich hab mir grad auch mal die Galerie angeschaut|bigeyes

DAS nenn ich mal - "Sein Hobby so richtig ausleben!!!"

Kerle Kiste- Da bekommt man Lust sofort hinzufahren und zu stöbern!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wohnt 5 KM von mir und ist der Einzige den ich kenne, der mehr Rollen als Det hat.


Ja, das hat er wohl in der Tat, vor allem alles aufgehoben! 
Ich habe immer schön alles zur Weiterverwendung in die Familie weitergereicht, wenn es mir nicht mehr genügte, und da wurde massiv vernichtet. :g |uhoh:
Meine Herzdame würde mich lynchen, wenn ich soviel vollstellen würde, max. eine Vitrine im Wohnzimmer ist genehmigt.

Irgendwie muss ich schmunzeln: "und natürlich alles Teleruten"  bei den aktiven Angelruten. Als Flussangler bis zum Bootsangeln in Schweden war ich auch so, aber einmal auf den Geschmack schneller schlanker Hechtpeitschen gekommen gab es kein Halten mehr.
"dass ich bei Baujahr Ende 80er aufgehört habe" gilt bei mir aber nicht, richtig gut auch heute noch brauchbare Angelrollen nach meiner Einschätzung sind erst um 1976 herausgekommen, Trendsetter Daiwa,Shakespeare, DAM, 78-83 war high-noon und dann schon die Plastikwelle. 

Sehr feine Sache #6, wenn sozusagen ein Produktquerschnitt aufgehoben  wurde, wobei dieser allerdings sehr DAM-lastig aussieht. 
Deren Rollen haben mir wiederum nicht so recht gefallen, die SLS-Serie war der Abschied durch Qualitätsmängel - sage nur Zinkdruckgussgetriebe angespritzt, da ging es dann mehr gen Japan, schon früh in den 70ern. Aber die Teleruten von DAM waren spitze, auch heute noch im alt-neu-Vergleich !


----------



## Alex.k (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> DAS nenn ich mal - "Sein Hobby so richtig ausleben!!!"
> 
> Kerle Kiste- Da bekommt man Lust sofort hinzufahren und zu stöbern!


Ich glaube der gibt nichts weg, so einer ist das.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Die ganzen Shakespeare und Abu hat er auch.
Ich will da demnächst mal wieder hin.


----------



## donlotis (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das rote Penn-Rollenfett ist gut, führt aber gerade bei der Red Arc zu einem rauheren Lauf. Das Fett darf in keinem Fall im Walzenlager verwendet werden, das es zu "schabenden" Geräuschen und zu einem rauhen Lauf führt.
> 
> Habe jetzt länger probiert und habe folgende "preisgünstige" Kombination gefunden:....
> 
> ...



Hört sich an wie Oil of Olaz... 

Das kann ich gar nicht bestätigen, ich benutze das Penn-Fett schon lange und habe beste Erfahrungen vor allem im Salzwassergebrauch.
Da schabt nichts, es sind auch keine Rauhigkeiten zu spüren, nach einer Endfettung rennt meine Rolle immer wieder! ("Do not overlubricate")
Ganz wichtig ist da entfernen des alten (Fett-)Abriebs, nicht immer nur nachschmieren.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## serviola (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

impressiv


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Ich glaube der gibt nichts weg, so einer ist das.


 
Nur gucken- nicht mitnehmen!
Anfassen- als Haptiker muss das sein!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die ganzen Shakespeare und Abu hat er auch.
> Ich will da demnächst mal wieder hin.


Ich weiß was, wenn ich mal bei Dir in der Nähe bin ...


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Hi! Der "Heilemacher" hat aber eine echt interressante Art zu sammeln.. und reichlich Platz... . Soetwas habe ich noch nie gesehen.. .
Zum fetten; mit Penn Lube macht man nicht viel falsch - bei Eigenmischungen kann man schon einigen Schaden anrichten, da sich verschiedene Fette und Oele oft gegenseitig zerstören.
Petri!


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

@Det
Das gehört auch bei VIP-Angelbesuch hier zum Programm.
Und der Zanderpuff natürlich.


----------



## Walstipper (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

So, beide Rollen sind jetzt wieder zusammen und anstatt des alten festen Fettes mit NLGI 00 gefettet, und schau an, da läuft der Hase auch schon wieder. Die Shimano rühiger/weicher als out-of-the-box, dafür etwas schwergängiger. Die Arc allerdings kratzt noch, läuft aber leicht. Vielleicht wiedermal ein BB...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Was haste reingetan, mal den genauen Typ oder Aufkleber?


----------



## Walstipper (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

AR-1-EP
Synthex-Hochleistungs-Fett
PCB- und chlorfrei


----------



## jirgel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Kein Wunder das deine Rollen harken bremsenreinger greift die Oberflächen an von Metallen an. Bremsen soll ja nach dem reiniger Griffiger werden


----------



## Radon (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Hi,

wenn ich das so alles lese, habe ich den Eindruck, dass die heutigen, modernen Rollen viel empfindlicher (verständlich, da mehr Technik) aber auch deutlich weniger robust sind als die alten.
Ich habe vor kurzem eine alte Mitchell 300 (Baujahr ca. 1960) zerlegt, da sie schon recht schwergängig lief. Mit zerlegt meine ich in ALLE Einzelteile. Nachdem ich ein gefühltes Pfund altes Fett rausgekratzt und die Teile mit Kaltreiniger gesäubert hatte, stellte ich fest, dass auf den Zahnrädern kaum Einlaufspuren sichtbar waren (obwohl die Rolle zeitlebens oft genutzt wurde). Nachdem ich das Puzzle wieder zusammengesetzt hatte, habe ich alles schön mit Haftöl für Fahrradketten (ist zäh genug um am Zahnrad zu haften und dünnflüssig genug um überall hinzukriechen) gefettet. 
Die Rolle läuft jetzt wieder 1a.
Mit einer modernen Rolle würde ich das aber nicht machen.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## TRANSformator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



jirgel schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das deine Rollen harken bremsenreinger greift die Oberflächen an von Metallen an. Bremsen soll ja nach dem reiniger Griffiger werden



Die Bremsen werden nicht griffiger durch angeblich angegriffenes Material. Bremsenreiniger nutzt man, um einen Fettfilm von den Bremsscheiben zu entfernen.
Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass Bremsenreiniegr Metall angreift. Lack kann man mit Bremsenreiniger beschädigen, aber Metall?


----------



## donlotis (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Die Bremsen werden nicht griffiger durch angeblich angegriffenes Material. Bremsenreiniger nutzt man, um einen Fettfilm von den Bremsscheiben zu entfernen.



Das ist richtig, Bremsenreiniger wird benutzt um wirklich jegliches Fett und Öl zu entfernen. Bei Rollen ergibt sich allerdings das Problem, dass mit Bremsenreiniger wirklich alles Fett/Öl entfernt wird, also auch aus den Kugellagern (sogar aus versiegelten). Und das ist wiederum weniger sinnvoll.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Walstipper schrieb:


> mit NLGI 00 gefettet
> 
> AR-1-EP
> Synthex-Hochleistungs-Fett
> PCB- und chlorfrei


Schade, finde ich nix außer diesen Thread hier.
Bei mir ist ein NLGI 00 Fließtfett etwas zu dünn, bzw. die Rolle muss dafür ganz gedichtet werden gegen auslaufen und hoher Füllstand. Macht sich aber schon sehr schön beim Prototyp beim Kurbeln! #6

Da isser ja, schön weit oben, gleich mal antackern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108668


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



Radon schrieb:


> wenn ich das so alles lese, habe ich den Eindruck, dass die heutigen, modernen Rollen viel empfindlicher (verständlich, da mehr Technik) aber auch deutlich weniger robust sind als die alten.


Die sind ja auch viel kleiner, viel engere Toleranzen und viel weniger Spiel in Zahnrädern und Lagern. Die alten mußte man mit der richtigen Fettpampe eher puffern, das Fett füllte den Zwischenraum des Spiels.
Bei den neuen muss das enger sitzen und Schmiere dort bleiben, viel schwieriger so ein dünner Film. Auch die One-Way-Clutch Rücklaufsperre ist vielfach empfindlicher, diese alten Klinken vor dem Getriebe konnten fast alles abfangen und brauchten praktisch keine Wartung. das One-Way-Clutch muss wenigstens einmal optimal dünn geschmiert sein, sonst tut es nicht richtig oder verschleißt schnell. 

Gute Schmierung heißt: Kein Verschleiß, und lange Lebensdauer! #6
(Und ich rechne normal nicht mit 5-Jahres Zeiträumen, sondern erheblich mehr)

Oder anders herum gesagt: Moderne Rollen sterben mit schlechter Schmierung viel schneller.


----------



## Walstipper (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schade, finde ich nix außer diesen Thread hier.
> Bei mir ist ein NLGI 00 Fließtfett etwas zu dünn, bzw. die Rolle muss dafür ganz gedichtet werden gegen auslaufen und hoher Füllstand. Macht sich aber schon sehr schön beim Prototyp beim Kurbeln! #6


 
Hä, der Herr der mir das NLGI 00 in die Hand drückte, meinte das ein 000 zu leicht weggedrückt wird, daher eine Nummer weniger viskos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Ups, bin gerade mal schnell in den Keller gerannt, habe das mit 3 Nullen! also 000, hab eine vergessen. |rolleyes
Friggler und Ollek hatte mit PD0, also einer 0, und gute Erfahrungen berichtet.

Da hat der herr schon recht mit dem Wegdrücken. Allerdings reizt mich auch sehr die "Krone des Leichtlaufs" zu erringen, vlt. klappt das.


----------



## Walstipper (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

@Det: Hast du nicht mal ne Rote bis oben hin mit 000ler befüllt und mit Flüssigmetall(?) abgedichtet?


----------



## DRU (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: 2x Rollenwartung - 2x Gleicher Mist*

Also es gibt das normale Shimano Öl, dass ich auch kenne und offensichtlich noch spezielles Fett. 
Beides soll man in Abständen in das Wartungsloch kippen? Das klingt ein wenig unplausibel 2 verschiedene Schmierstoffe zu mischen oder?


----------

